# how many deviantart accounts should i make?



## cremep0ps739 (Apr 6, 2012)

i have multiple fursonas and OCs. i have yet to make a deviant art account to upload drawings. the problem is, i don't know if i should make a separate account for each one, or keep them all in one profile.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 6, 2012)

Why does it matter? Is there a special place in hell for making too many deviantart accounts?


----------



## Tybis (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd imagine it'd be less trouble on yourself if you had only one. It'd be easier to manage, and people could see all of your work without having to follow several accounts.


----------



## Teal (Apr 7, 2012)

Make one.


----------



## Thaily (Apr 7, 2012)

None.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 7, 2012)

Just make one account and then different gallery-folders for your OCs and characters? 
Having a single account for each and every character not only takes a lot of managing, but you can also only have up to three accounts per e-mail address if I recall correctly.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Teal (Apr 7, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Just make one account and then different gallery-folders for your OCs and characters?
> Having a single account for each and every character not only takes a lot of managing, but you can also only have up to three accounts per e-mail address if I recall correctly.
> 
> Good luck with that.


 Wait you can have more than one per email?


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 7, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Wait you can have more than one per email?


Yup. Up to three accounts can be linked to one e-mail address.


----------



## Teal (Apr 7, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Yup. Up to three accounts can be linked to one e-mail address.


 Thanks for the info. I was going to make a second one for my furry stuff (my main one is for cosplay) and didn't want to make another email address.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 7, 2012)

Why are you asking this on the -Furaffinity-forums, instead of DA?
(Just curious)


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 7, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> Why are you asking this on the -Furaffinity-forums, instead of DA?
> (Just curious)



Most likely because threads like these are locked by volunteers like myself as being (for instance) help-desk material or journal-material, not forum-material. 
It has to do with the whole: "forums aren't to ask for site-help, consult the FAQ first"-thing.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 7, 2012)

Maybe it's the new "do I look fat in this dress" question.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Apr 7, 2012)

I dunno'.  It's up to you, really.  Although, I think it would be best to have more than zero, but less than two.  :V


----------



## Aden (Apr 8, 2012)

The dilemmas we face


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd just make the one and have different folders. multiple accounts are a pain in the ass to manage.


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2012)

One. Multiple accounts for characters seems unneccesary.


----------

